# Parks & Rec - Final Season Discussion



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

So this is the 7th and final season for Parks & Rec, one of my favorite shows over the last 10 years. Once it hit its stride in S2, it was the best and most consistently funny sitcom on TV for a good 3 seasons straight. NBC is burning the 13 eps off in 6 weeks, which makes me happy/sad at the same time. 

Last night were the first 2 eps, which feature the 3 year time jump that they hinted at in the final ep of S6, and I thought they were fantastic. Some of my favorite bits:

* Aubrey Plaza (April) in the red dress. Yowza.

* Amy Poehler's freakily good impression of Megan Mullally (Tammy II). So good it made me a little uncomfortable.

* Ron Freaking Swanson. 

* Andy Freaking Dwyer. 

* Councilman Jamm dressed up like Ron Swanson. 

* Tom and Ben hugging and crying on each other over Tom's intro speech that he didn't give.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

* Forgot about the de-programming scene with Ron, Leslie, and Jamm.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Don't forget Werner Herzog as the creepy guy selling the house to Andy and April. His reading of 'Disneyland' was hilarious.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Gonna miss this show.

Glad Tom's Bistro and the rest of his empire is a success. Waiting for Ron and Leslie to make nice.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> * Amy Poehler's freakily good impression of Megan Mullally (Tammy II). So good it made me a little uncomfortable


I rewatched that a few times, and I couldn't tell if it was just an amazing impression or an overdub.

I don't know if I would want a transparent tablet. Both because of the privacy issue and the fact that I would have to be conscious of making sure whatever is behind the tablet will make for a background conducive to reading what's on it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

My DVR only recorded the first of the two episodes the other night. I need to find the second episode elsewhere.

The first episode seemed kinda weird. I think it will take a while to get used to this jump into the future.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Don't forget Andy falling for his own cover story and thinking he was moving to Chicago.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> My DVR only recorded the first of the two episodes the other night. I need to find the second episode elsewhere.


Full episodes are available here.

Plus, Mike Schur (@KenTremendous on Twitter) tweeted out a link yesterday that they posted an extended Producer's Cut of Ron and Jammy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another great moment:

Andy thinking everything at Tom's Bistro is free and not realizing all his mooching was coming out of Tom's pocket.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> I rewatched that a few times, and I couldn't tell if it was just an amazing impression or an overdub.


I was trying to figure that out but decided she was doing the voice but it may have been modulated a bit (think Glee) to match. It wasn't perfect, so if Megan was doing it, she either modified it so it seemed not quite right or they monkeyed with it so it was just a bit off.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I was pretty sure that it was Amy doing it. I didn't see any obvious indicator that she wasn't, but I suppose it's possible.

Worth another watch, if only to laugh again: http://www.hulu.com/watch/737059 (the impression is about 1:45 in).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amy is a very accomplished comedic actress. I'm sure she just has a good Megan Mulallly impression rather than them using technical tricks.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I had never even considered it wasn't her, to be honest, until this morning when it was brought up here. The only thing that gives me pause is that it was an eerily good impression, and Amy's not known to be great at accents/impressions. A couple of years ago, Mike Schur (the P&R creator/showrunner) tweeted: "There is exactly one thing in the entire range of acting Amy Poehler does not do well: impressions. So we make her do them constantly."

But I still think it was her.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Her Cosby impression at the Golden Globes was impeccable.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Maybe all the hazing that Schur has given her over the years has paid off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Impressions may not be her forte, but I have no doubt that given enough time and practice, she'd be able to do that Mulally impression.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I had never even considered it wasn't her, to be honest, until this morning when it was brought up here. The only thing that gives me pause is that it was an eerily good impression, and Amy's not known to be great at accents/impressions. A couple of years ago, Mike Schur (the P&R creator/showrunner) tweeted: "There is exactly one thing in the entire range of acting Amy Poehler does not do well: impressions. So we make her do them constantly."
> 
> But I still think it was her.


I don't see a reason why the producers wouldn't use Poehler's own impression.

For story reasons, it didn't have to be a particularly good impression. It just had to be recognizable to the audience as Tammy II.

Of course, she may have had help in perfecting the impression. If not from Mulallly, then one Nick Offerman should have been very helpful in that regard.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Incidentally, the real-life lot where they shot the "pit" scenes is currently having condos built on it. Not Leslie's park.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could think that Poehler sounded anything like Mulally.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

'Oprah owns a turtle farm!'


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

trainman said:


> Incidentally, the real-life lot where they shot the "pit" scenes is currently having condos built on it. Not Leslie's park.


Morningstar condos?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Morningstar condos?


I was thinking the same thing.

Maybe they're just building it to shoot some scenes and then they'll tear them down again.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I thought this week's second episode may have just been one of the best of the entire series.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I thought this week's second episode may have just been one of the best of the entire series.


Yup. Nick Offerman brought it like it's never been buh-rung on that show before.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Yeah, last night's hour was great! Both Poehler and Offerman were fantastic!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Totally agree. The second ep last night is one of the all-time best P&R eps. Maybe *the* best. Alan Sepinwall compared it favorably to "The Suitcase" ep from Mad Men.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I am both extremely happy and extremely sad when a new show comes out. They are still at their peak, but every ep is closer to the end.

My fave has been the Councilman Jamm episode, but he's been one of my favorite characters for a long time.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

One of the sneaky great jokes from last night's eps was the name for the dance group that performed at Gryzzl's competing press conference: the "Somebody's Daughter Dancers"

About fell over when they snuck that line in. Such a great throwaway joke.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Speaking of throwaway jokes, what was up with Donna saying, "Chick-Fil-A's sales went through the roof after Elton John bought them." Is that really just a throwaway joke having to do with the CFA being anti-gay thing, or is there something more specific with CFA and Elton John?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I kinda thought that was a throwaway joke about CFA and the anti-gay thing, seeing as how the world of the show is now in 2017.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I kinda thought that was a throwaway joke about CFA and the anti-gay thing, seeing as how the world of the show is now in 2017.


Oh yeah, totally forgot about the 2017 thing in the context of that joke.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Was this show simply renewed for one last season, or did Poehler say it was the last season?

i.e. was it her or the network's decision?

(Yes, I guess this is another "I don't know why these people don't keep doing it forever" pondering on my part... Even sort of understandably why Matt LeBlanc did "Joey", though he had already made so much money by then that he didn't need to keep doing it, and it wasn't the same show... so not quite the same thing anyway..)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The producers mutually decided with NBC that they'd come back for a final season of 13 episodes. Mo Ryan did a good interview with showrunner Mike Schurr on the Talking TV podcast where they talked about it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I loved the "To Be Continued . . ."

". . . Right Now"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Oh yeah, totally forgot about the 2017 thing in the context of that joke.


Same here...I was thinking that the joke is that she believes everything she reads on the Internet (because this was not the first outrageous thing she said). But this now being 2017 makes all the difference.

Another reason to rewatch!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> Was this show simply renewed for one last season, or did Poehler say it was the last season?
> 
> i.e. was it her or the network's decision?
> 
> (Yes, I guess this is another "I don't know why these people don't keep doing it forever" pondering on my part... Even sort of understandably why Matt LeBlanc did "Joey", though he had already made so much money by then that he didn't need to keep doing it, and it wasn't the same show... so not quite the same thing anyway..)





DevdogAZ said:


> The producers mutually decided with NBC that they'd come back for a final season of 13 episodes. Mo Ryan did a good interview with showrunner Mike Schurr on the Talking TV podcast where they talked about it.


Poehler and Schur decided during season 6 that coming back for a shortened 7th season was their ideal situation. They took that to NBC, who accepted on the spot.

I much prefer that they do it this way and go out on top as opposed to stringing it out for 3-4 more seasons and having a noticeable drop off in quality like The Office did.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

So far, I'm not feeling this season. Maybe it's because everyone has moved on, the show just feels...unmoored. 

Now that Ron and Leslie have made up perhaps that will help. 

I'm disappointed we've not yet seen Pawnee Commons. That was the whole point of six seasons.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I'm disappointed we've not yet seen Pawnee Commons. That was the whole point of six seasons.


I don't think that we'll really see it at all.
As mentioned upthread, the actual "Pit" location has been bought by a developer who is currently building condos on it.

The only way to see it now on P&R's budget now would have to be with a CGI shot.

Ann Perkins' house is still standing though (or at least it was when I drove by there last week).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I don't think that we'll really see it at all.
> As mentioned upthread, the actual "Pit" location has been bought by a developer who is currently building condos on it.


I think the developer bought the land _adjacent_ to the pit for the condos.

The land became lucrative for development because, as Ron put it, Leslie "built a very nice park. So nice that people want to live near it." (paraphrased)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> I think the developer bought the land _adjacent_ to the pit for the condos.
> 
> The land became lucrative for development because, as Ron put it, Leslie "built a very nice park. So nice that people want to live near it." (paraphrased)


I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.
We're talking about the actual filming location of "the Pit".

A developer is currently building condos on that lot so I don't think that Parks and Recreation can actually film Pawnee Commons there.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

JYoung said:


> The only way to see it now on P&R's budget now would have to be with a CGI shot.


Or they just find a park that's similar in size and near a neighborhood to film at.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.
> We're talking about the actual filming location of "the Pit".
> 
> A developer is currently building condos on that lot so I don't think that Parks and Recreation can actually film Pawnee Commons there.


Oh, real life. Okay. My bad.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Zevida said:


> So far, I'm not feeling this season. Maybe it's because everyone has moved on, the show just feels...unmoored.
> 
> Now that Ron and Leslie have made up perhaps that will help.
> 
> I'm disappointed we've not yet seen Pawnee Commons. That was the whole point of six seasons.


I don't really agree that Pawnee Commons was the point of 6 seasons. Leslie has always had rotating priorities, and sometimes it was the Pit. Then the Harvest Festival. Then City Council, then etc...

I do agree though that a scene in the Commons with Morningstar in the background would be nice.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Has it been revealed if Rashida Jones is coming back? The 2nd part of this week's episode is easily the best of the whole series for me.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Or they just find a park that's similar in size and near a neighborhood to film at.


That's kind of what I meant by CGI shot.
They'd probably go to a local park or something similar for the foreground and CGI something in the background.

That said, when they CGIed in the background of Pawnee during Chris and Ann's farewell drive away shot, I wasn't overly impressed with the quality.



billypritchard said:


> I don't really agree that Pawnee Commons was the point of 6 seasons. Leslie has always had rotating priorities, and sometimes it was the Pit. Then the Harvest Festival. Then City Council, then etc...
> 
> I do agree though that a scene in the Commons with Morningstar in the background would be nice.


I think that in the producers' minds, they had to move the focal point away from the Pit because they probably didn't think that they would be able to use it as a shooting location for as long as they did.
I was surprised that lot went undeveloped all these years.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Has it been revealed if Rashida Jones is coming back? The 2nd part of this week's episode is easily the best of the whole series for me.


I think they said that all the significant characters will be back at some point this season, so I definitely expect at least one episode with Chris and Ann.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Has it been revealed if Rashida Jones is coming back? The 2nd part of this week's episode is easily the best of the whole series for me.





DevdogAZ said:


> I think they said that all the significant characters will be back at some point this season, so I definitely expect at least one episode with Chris and Ann.


She may come back as a surprise special guest for a scene (total speculation), but like Steve Carrell leaving The Office, she and Rob Lowe are no longer on the show.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> She may come back as a surprise special guest for a scene (total speculation), but like Steve Carrell leaving The Office, she and Rob Lowe are no longer on the show.


Hence 'coming back'.

Ron playing sax in the yellow yoga outfit was classic.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

More goodness last night:

* The Perdples Court

* "Is Star Wars the one with the little wizard boy?"

* "The only contract I've ever signed is for my Mulligan's Steakhouse club card. And even then I used a fake name. Les - Less Vegetables."

* "Was it Putin? Voldemort Putin of Russia? I'd love to take that bastard down."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

During the Perdples Court, I was struck with how much I will miss this show.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I was so excited to get one more "Treat Yo Self" experience. They are just such a hoot.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think they said that all the significant characters will be back at some point this season, so I definitely expect at least one episode with Chris and Ann.


Here is a guide to all the characters expected to return for the final season.
Some of them have obviously already been seen.

http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/parks_a...ason_paul_rudd_rob_lowe_rashida_jones-2014-12


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I love that Johnny Karate has an older brother, Jonathan Karate, who deals with "real issues" like bullying, peer pressure, and holding in farts.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I liked the line "James Woods follows my niece on Twitter." Made me laugh.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

So far, this has been the funniest season of any sitcom I can ever remember.

Ron's speech to the crowd was great. Also loved that he ripped up the picture Leslie requested - the Ron Swanson Snapchat.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

GDG76 said:


> Also loved that he ripped up the picture Leslie requested - the Ron Swanson Snapchat.


Then he shows up with a gun and a drone he shot down. All because it tried to deliver gifts to his young son.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"Tap, tap, tap. Case ended."


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

We just watched all the episodes for this season thus far this weekend. I think it's a fun season. I find it amusing that they've never once showed us the triplets  

Loved Jonny (and Jonathon) Karate. I'm glad that Ron and Leslie have mended their friendship, and pretty interesting that they got Grizzl to take over the bad part of Pawnee and donate the land to a park. A company like Grizzl probably would already have done that analysis but it was good to see Leslie win in the end.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I liked the line "James Woods follows my niece on Twitter." Made me laugh.


God I laughed at that line. Completely out of left field and funny and potentially creepy at the same time.

I also liked the Star Wars line.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I spent most of the last set of episodes wondering where to get the CLAWS t-shirt.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My TiVo thought there were two new episodes tonight, but the second one was a repeat of the season premiere. I'm guessing when S07E08 actually airs next week, TiVo will think it was already recorded. Heads up to everyone. Make sure your TiVo is set properly for next week.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

This season just keeps hitting home runs every episode.

"Pull it together, Ginuwine". And loved Questlove as LeVondrius and how Donna missed the drama.

&#8220;Typhoon, I am interested, but now is not the time.&#8221;

And Gary being the first one Ben had to be nice to was great. And that his name really is Gary.

Also great to see Lester (aka Hal Williams from 227) as Donna's dad.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Ben dancing was awesome. As was Ben's toast.

But my favorite part had to be April going all "scared straight" on the Meagle troublemakers in the kitchen. And then Andy giving Ginuwine a hug after she left.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Zevida said:


> I spent most of the last set of episodes wondering where to get the CLAWS t-shirt.


Personally, I can't wait for this book to be published.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Own your copy of the Deluxe edition of The Cones of Dunshire, only $500 on kickstarter


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like that Tom is back with Lucy


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Own your copy of the Deluxe edition of The Cones of Dunshire, only $500 on kickstarter


They need $300,000 to make this game a reality?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought Donna's wedding was a very funny episode, probably best of the season. Hit the P&R highpoints with both hilarity and sweetness (ie, Donna and Garry). And I agree that the best part was maybe April going after the troublesome Meagles.

My wife and I had to pause the scene where Kathryn Hahn comes in their house and says 'What is that horrible sound?!'. Classic, great face on her, and Ben's 'it's children' was perfect.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> They need $300,000 to make this game a reality?


It's pretty ridiculous! But funny because they are attempting to make this game as Ben designed it and all the pieces that go along with it. Certainly not worth the money for me, but I might be in for a poster, hat or tshirt. Would be fun if a bunch of gaming conferences funded it just to have a rare game to pull out for those occasions.



Kickstarter Update 1 said:


> *Is the whole thing a joke (AKA Are the cones a metaphor)?* Yes and no, but mostly no. All along, this game has represented the ridiculousness of Ben Wyatt's vision of a game. (Go rewatch "Ben Invents The Cones of Dunshire" if you're unsure on the point.) This Deluxe version of the game is as close to the on-screen version of the game that you see in season six of Parks and Recreation as we can manage (and for us to be comfortable about the playability of it). This is meant to be the sprawling riot of pieces shown on the show, and the price reflects what it's going to take to make something like that. This is designed for a select group of people that want the large-scale souvenir of the show and the game, and is not aimed at casual game fans. Plus, we want this version of the game to feel like it's a part of the Parks and Rec universe, so having some fun with the folks from Tilton and Radomski and Cone Hiill connects us with the source material.
> 
> *Five hundred dollars?* Yep. This is going to be a very small, one-time run of a giant prestige edition of the game, with disparate pieces, from a licensed property, for a niche audience. We think there exist a few hundred people who desire such a collector's item, and we've provided a few cheaper items for folks that want more modest souvenirs of the show. This is why we went Kickstarter: to quickly gauge the actual interest for an expensive deluxe version similar to what you see on the show. This game will NOT be sold through any our normal channels; backers will receive it and there will be no more.
> 
> ...


A 14" solid wood Cone of Decision? LOL!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Man I did not realize Gayle is Christie Brinkley, and she's 61.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> They need $300,000 to make this game a reality?


It might be targeted high so people won't see that it "reached its target" and think that it's not available any more.

I gave somewhat serious thought to putting up $500 for it, more as a collector's item than anything else (although I probably would have made a version of the game to play on a PC gaming app like Vassal or Cyberboard - I doubt that I would have been able to make it public, but at least I could play the game while keeping the box version "unpunched"), but two things stopped me. 
First, I don't think P&R will "stand the test of time" enough to make Cones of Dunshire a recognizable name years from now (I have a feeling that, in a few years, P&R is going to be mentioned only when somebody is talking about (choose one: Chris Pratt; Aubrey Plaza; maybe Aziz Ansari, but I don't think he'll be as big as the other two) and their latest film), so it would probably go down in value, especially if a "regular" version of the game is ever made.
Second, I'm too familiar with another attempt to fund a game on Kickstarter, only for it to turn out that (a) the company backing the project was a USA spinoff of a Canadian company, and (b) the Canadian company had to settle an unrelated lawsuit...with the Kickstarter money.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I love having Jen Barkley back. She's great.

I miss Jean-Ralphio! Hope he shows up soon.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The scenes between Ron and April were surprisingly touching. They really developed an unspoken bond and the actors have played it very well. And Ron's glee at being able to go on a scavenger hunt was awesome.

And Ron has three brothers that we've never seen before and nobody knows about?

I loved Donna sitting there laughing at Garry as he just constantly blundered his way through trying to get his possessions out of the drain. And then it was really sweet that she retrieved the stuff for him. But not before she got some entertainment out of it.

I thought the Leslie/Ben stuff in these two episodes was kind of the weakest part.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Own your copy of the Deluxe edition of The Cones of Dunshire, only $500 on kickstarter


It was canceled.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Azlen said:


> It was canceled.


It was actually relaunched. They discovered they could sell the game $100 cheaper after doing more research and needed a lot fewer copies in order to build it. So they relaunched with the less expensive game (still $400) and only a $125,000 goal instead of $300,000.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Johny Karate Super Awesome Musical Explosion Show


OMG!!


I have not seen something so awesome since Threat Level Midnight.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Damn. Both of the eps last night were fantastic. Only one more left. 

At least they're going out on a high note.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I loved the "fake" commercials

Very Good Construction
Paunch Burger
Exxon/Verizon/Chipotle. One of americas 8 companies.

lol

What else was there?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I loved the "fake" commercials
> 
> Very Good Construction
> Paunch Burger
> ...


There was a Cones of Dunshire commercial that I guess could be considered "real", since it referenced the kickstarter campaign, but I imagine it was packaged with the show like the fake commercials.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I would eat the heck out of some Paunch Burger.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> There was a Cones of Dunshire commercial that I guess could be considered "real", since it referenced the kickstarter campaign, but I imagine it was packaged with the show like the fake commercials.


How did I miss that one?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> I would eat the heck out of some Paunch Burger.


I'd love me a Dinner for Breakfast Combo right about now.



jsmeeker said:


> How did I miss that one?


I didn't see that one, either. When in the episode did it air?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd love me a Dinner for Breakfast Combo right about now.
> 
> I didn't see that one, either. When in the episode did it air?


I went back to look, and it's somewhere in the 18-minute mark on my recording.

Looking at it again, though, I see that it's actually in the middle of a block of actual commercials, not as an intro or outro to the episode, so now I'm thinking that it really was an actual commercial by the people running the kickstarter and not an in-show fake commercial.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I loved the "fake" commercials
> 
> Very Good Construction
> Paunch Burger
> ...


12-minute mark: A commercial for Pawnee's Wamapoke Indian Casino, "Slowly taking back our money from white people, one quarter at a time."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> I went back to look, and it's somewhere in the 18-minute mark on my recording.
> 
> Looking at it again, though, I see that it's actually in the middle of a block of actual commercials, not as an intro or outro to the episode, so now I'm thinking that it really was an actual commercial by the people running the kickstarter and not an in-show fake commercial.


That must have been a local ad buy, because it's not in my recording, although there are several local ads around the 18-minute mark.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> 12-minute mark: A commercial for Pawnee's Wamapoke Indian Casino, "Slowly taking back our money from white people, one quarter at a time."


Oh yeah... That one too. That made me LOL.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That must have been a local ad buy, because it's not in my recording, although there are several local ads around the 18-minute mark.


This was it:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> I loved the "fake" commercials
> 
> Very Good Construction
> Paunch Burger
> ...


The Casino.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I dunno, I smiled a few times but didn't laugh out loud like I have the rest of the season. The first one, with Ron Swanson in a yellow yoga outfit playing Saxophone was one of the funniest moments on television.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Also, when the tarantula gets lost and they run the quick disclaimer across the screen, it's worth stopping the recording and reading it all the way through. There are some chuckles in there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> Also, when the tarantula gets lost and they run the quick disclaimer across the screen, it's worth stopping the recording and reading it all the way through. There are some chuckles in there.


I thought about doing that, then decided I didn't want to take the time. Maybe I will pull it out of there deleted shows folder and read it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Full transcript of the disclaimer (from reddit, linked to in the comments section of Sepinwall's review):



> From the law offices of Fwar, Dips, Winshares, Gritt, Nelsson, Woba, Eraplus, Zswing, Rângé-Factor, Heart, Babip, Pecota, Vorp, & Eckstein, LLC:
> 
> LEGAL DISCLAIMER
> 
> ...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> I would eat the heck out of some Paunch Burger.


Paunch Burger! Put it in your body or you're a nerd

"How many calories?" "SHUT UP!"

Healthy food is for suckers. It tastes like garbage and if you say you like it you're a chump and a liar!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Great interview with Jerry/Larry/Terry/Garry: http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...oheir-it-was-the-best-place-to-be/single-page


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Full transcript of the disclaimer (from reddit, linked to in the comments section of Sepinwall's review):


Awesome. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Paunch Burger! Put it in your body or you're a nerd
> 
> "How many calories?" "SHUT UP!"
> 
> Healthy food is for suckers. It tastes like garbage and if you say you like it you're a chump and a liar!!


Maybe you should try the Paunch Burger Everything-for-Dinner Burrito-Pancake-Taco-Teriyaki-Chicken-Waffle-Nacho-Penne-Arrabiata-Steak Combo Supreme.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I am so going to miss this show - and everyone associated with it. Hilarious!! Johnny Karate is the full opposite of jump the shark and should be recognized as such. 

They are going out on such a high that it's going to leave a huge hole in our weekly comedy schedules. 

I laughed throughout both episodes - and have for weeks. What a cast! What a cast of characters.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

If it ended last year, I'd be "okay." This season has been spectacular. Now I'm bummed it is ending.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Other than the fake commercials, I didn't really care for the Johnny Karate episode. Although my 9 year old was walking past the living room when the show started and he sat down to watch, several times exclaiming "I love this show". Had to tell him when it was over and he wanted me to set up a series recording that it was a fake show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Although my 9 year old was walking past the living room when the show started and he sat down to watch, several times exclaiming "I love this show". Had to tell him when it was over and he wanted me to set up a series recording that it was a fake show.


You totally need to tweet that to Chris Pratt.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Exxon/Verizon/Chipotle. One of americas 8 companies.


Argh, I guess I 30 second skipped past this one.. I saw the others.

and the iOS app doesn't show recently deleted, so I can't tell from here if it's still in there.. ohwell


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Who played the mayor? I think I remember him from some golf movie or something back in the 80s but don't remember his name. 



(Can't believe nobody has mentioned it yet)


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

When they showed mayor's corpse in the second episode I thought that looked alot like Bill Murray. Then I was surprised when showed that video that it was him. It looked like Amy her wish on getting him.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Michael S said:


> When they showed mayor's corpse in the second episode I thought that looked alot like Bill Murray. Then I was surprised when showed that video that it was him. It looked like Amy her wish on getting him.


I too thought it was Bill Murray. It wasn't?


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Michael S said:


> When they showed mayor's corpse in the second episode I thought that looked alot like Bill Murray. Then I was surprised when showed that video that it was him. It looked like Amy her wish on getting him.


I didn't recognize him when the first showed the corpse, but when the video played, my jaw dropped. I couldn't believe they had actually gotten him. That alone had me smiling through the rest of the episode.

I'm now a little worried about the show. They've done such a great job this season, especially the past two weeks. How could the finale possibly live-up to that?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I actually recognized him as the corpse and was thinking that there was no way they'd waste him on the show by just having him just lay there silent. I was happy to see the video.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I haven't seen Bill Murray in years and thought the corpse was his brother Brian. Only when the video played did I realize they managed to score Bill.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

A friend and I had a discussion on FB the other night that it's too bad Pratt has blown up so much, because Johnny Karate would immediately become the best kid's show on TV.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This season has easily been the best in the history of the show. 
I loved Donna taking Ron to the hair stylist. 

Please talk some more about the horrible European people...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't know - S2 and S3 were pretty fantastic. 

Not to take anything away from this season though, which has been wonderful.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I don't know - S2 and S3 were pretty fantastic.
> 
> Not to take anything away from this season though, which has been wonderful.


Season 2 is pretty good but they were still finding their footing and morphing Leslie from a Michael Scott clone to the super over achiever.

Once they jettisoned Mark and brought it Chris and Ben at the end of Season 2/beginning of Season 3, there was a run from Season 3 through Season 5 where P & R was the most consistently funny show.

Oh, and I laughed big time when Ben made Garry the interim mayor.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Why no Tom Haverford in the Johnny Karate show?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> Why no Tom Haverford in the Johnny Karate show?


I wondered the same. Seems like he has been missing in a few episodes this season. Contract thing maybe? Cut the number of appearances to reduce cost?

Anyway, he could have had some sort of fashion segment on the Johnny Karate show. Or maybe a musical one. I mean, it is the ohnny Karate Super Awesome *Musical Explosion Show*


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Alan Sepinwall has been doing a lot of end-of-P&R writing lately. He seems to have an in with Mike Schur (the showrunner), so he has gotten a fair amount of behind-the-scenes info from him. Here is a 2-part email exchange he had with Schur exploring the various backstories of the lesser characters that populate the Pawnee universe:

http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...joan-and-the-other-pawnee-crazies/single-page

http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...t-2-bill-murray-burt-macklin-more/single-page

Relatively long reads, but worth it if you're a fan.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> This season has easily been the best in the history of the show.
> I loved Donna taking Ron to the hair stylist.
> 
> Please talk some more about the horrible European people...


I forgot about that. Definitely not the way I expected that little snippet to go.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> A friend and I had a discussion on FB the other night that it's too bad Pratt has blown up so much, because Johnny Karate would immediately become the best kid's show on TV.


Johnny Karate: the Movie!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Pawneeverse (tm)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> I haven't seen Bill Murray in years


Watch the movie "Zombieland".


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Johnny Karate: the Movie!


Six seasons and a Movie.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Wow.

Parks and Recreation' Producer Dies of Apparent Overdose

http://www.etonline.com/news/160011_parks_and_recreation_producer_dies_of_apparent_overdose/


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sad.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

are all the episodes in the can? I presume they are at the rate NBC is burning them off.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> are all the episodes in the can? I presume they are at the rate NBC is burning them off.


Yes, next week is the series finale.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

midas said:


> Yes, next week is the series finale.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

midas said:


> Yes, next week is the series finale.


And it doesn't start until 10:00 EST.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> are all the episodes in the can? I presume they are at the rate NBC is burning them off.


As per the article, that wrapped filming in December. The guy was depressed because he couldn't find any work (among other things)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Would it surprise you to learn I didn't read the article? I had already heard the news. But really didn't explore it more deeply, past the headlines.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> As per the article, that wrapped filming in December. The guy was depressed because he couldn't find any work (among other things)


It's really too bad that he felt so depressed about that. Having been in the industry, he should have known that most TV shows don't staff up their writer's rooms until summer, so it would have been difficult for anyone to find a writing job between December and May.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

I'm not so sure the depressed part is true. Aziz Ansari wrote a long blog post today and included this:



> Another harsh part of this tragedy is that was all about to change. Around the time Parks was ending, I started developing a new project with my friend Alan Yang, another writer on Parks. Immediately, we knew we wanted Harris to help us write it. We were lucky to get him on board and for the past 5 months or so, hes been an integral part of this new project. He worked tirelessly and was a leader on our staff and we were all thrilled to be doing this thing that was actually going forward.
> 
> We knew Harris had issues with addiction but things were pointing in the right direction. He was getting treatment and focused on his career and the opportunities ahead. It all seemed to point in the right direction. We were all about to move to New York together in March to have great fun and make great work. He was excited. I was excited. It all seemed perfect. He just found an apartment on Monday.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Hank said:


> Wow.
> 
> Parks and Recreation' Producer Dies of Apparent Overdose
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/160011_parks_and_recreation_producer_dies_of_apparent_overdose/


There was a mini marathon on today and I just happened to turn on the episode where Andy and April get married. The guy who tried to hit on April *after* the vows was Harris. He was wearing a sort of a mechanic's shirt with"Harris" over the pocket.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I recognized him immediately when the news broke. He's been a recurring character on Parks and Recreation.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Excellent Sepinwall article: How 'Parks and Recreation' found all-time greatness in simple goodness


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Stoner gets magical e-mail from Chipotle.

http://www.eater.com/2015/2/19/8071413/stoned-stoner-email-chipotle-exxon-customer-service


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

In that article ^^, Sepinwall points out that there was a 42-episode stretch of P&R that spanned from the last half of S2, all of S3, and the first ep of S4 (Ep 2.14 "Leslie's House through Ep 4.15 "Dave Returns"), where every single episode was very, very good, which is unheard of. I remember watching it during that time, week in and week out, and marveling how there wasn't a single bad ep in that stretch. Remarkable.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, the cast of P&R and Schur will be on Seth Meyers' show Tuesday night/Wednesday Morning.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> In that article ^^, Sepinwall points out that there was a 42-episode stretch of P&R that spanned from the last half of S2, all of S3, and the first ep of S4 (Ep 2.14 "Leslie's House through Ep 4.15 "Dave Returns"), where every single episode was very, very good, which is unheard of. I remember watching it during that time, week in and week out, and marveling how there wasn't a single bad ep in that stretch. Remarkable.


While I can't pin down a very specific stretch like a blogger can, Parks and Recreation became a favorite of mine because of its consistency. Consistently good week in and week out. The Office was never like that. While I loved that show, it had the typical unevenness of a sitcom.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

and, it's over.

Good finale. Everyone had a good end story. Thought maybe Leslie, or maybe Ben, would wind up being President of the United States. But they never showed it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> and, it's over. Good finale. Everyone had a good end story. Thought maybe Leslie, or maybe Ben, would wind up being President of the United States. But they never showed it.


It was implied at Garry's ceremony when the Secret Service Agent told them it was time to go.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jack for short. 
And Rashida Jones and Rob Lowe were there.  It felt just like Steve Carrel's appearance in the Office finale.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I liked how Gayle (Christie Brinkley) didn't age.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Absolutely loved the episode. How they entwined the final story of their final task with the future stories. How they used the credits style photos to do the transitions. But most of all how this group stays together over the years through very fitting future lives. With the central theme that Leslie made this group a family and that she stayed the central thread throughout.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amazing finale to an amazing show. Loved all the flash forwards. 

So if Leslie ran for governor in the 2026 election and served two terms, then she finished in 2034, which coincides with the speech she gives in 2035. I guess we then assume she ran for POTUS in 2036 and served two terms there as well, and then the Secret Service that was flanking them at Garry's funeral in 2048 would be the detail that continues to protect former presidents rather than current.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

It was a great finale. I too was thinking Leslie or Ben ended up in the White House, but it was never directly shown other than the Secret Service. 

I especially liked Gerry's ending with him being a loved mayor and living to 100 years old, with his wife who never ages 

And April having a baby in Halloween makeup.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> It was implied at Garry's ceremony when the Secret Service Agent told them it was time to go.


Right. That's why I was surprised they didn't show an inauguration. I thought that is how it would end.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Perfectly executed finale. Loved every minute of it!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It just dawned on me. Now that P&R is done, that leaves Modern Family as the last sitcom standing that presents itself as a "documentary". I doubt we'll see any new shows like this, at least not for a long time. It was a brilliant idea when The Office came out, but I think the gimmick has now ran its course.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just finished watching last night's Late Show with Seth Meyers. He had the whole cast on and it was awesome. I'm simultaneously laughing a crying at the final minutes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Right. That's why I was surprised they didn't show an inauguration. I thought that is how it would end.


According to a review I read, they wanted to keep it vague which became President and make it subtle overall. I'd bet a lot of people missed it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Dang, I had a power outage, and missed the last half of it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> According to a review I read, they wanted to keep it vague which became President and make it subtle overall. I'd bet a lot of people missed it.


Who did the agent lean into? Was it Ben or Leslie?

I think after Ben decided that Leslie would run for governor and that Leslie was elected governor, it seems that Leslie becoming president would be more likely.

Not quite a Sopranos like ending, though. 

The swing got FIXED!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Perfect finale. I'd rank it up there with _Friday Night Lights_ as my favorite finale of all time. (1/1A). Well-executed, moving, and just enough fan service to give us what we want, while still qualifying as an actual episode of TV.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Amazing finale to an amazing show. Loved all the flash forwards.
> 
> So if Leslie ran for governor in the 2026 election and served two terms, then she finished in 2034, which coincides with the speech she gives in 2035. I guess we then assume she ran for POTUS in 2036 and served two terms there as well, and then the Secret Service that was flanking them at Garry's funeral in 2048 would be the detail that continues to protect former presidents rather than current.


Or.... maybe Ben became President afterward (or vice versa - Ben then Leslie). IIRC, the agent leaned slightly toward Ben first, right?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> *Or.... maybe Ben became President afterward (or vice versa - Ben then Leslie).* IIRC, the agent leaned slightly toward Ben first, right?


Hmmmmm...

That could be. Very plausible. We know how much Leslie likes Hillary Clinton.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Who did the agent lean into? Was it Ben or Leslie? I think after Ben decided that Leslie would run for governor and that Leslie was elected governor, it seems that Leslie becoming president would be more likely. Not quite a Sopranos like ending, though.  The swing got FIXED!!


Except Ben was already a multi-term congressman.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Except Ben was already a multi-term congressman.


True.. But when we last left them at the end, at a commencement speech, it seemed Leslie has greater success.

The idea of them BOTH becoming President had not occurred to me before. But now that it was mentioned, it seems totally plausible in the Parks and Rec Universe.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just watched the Seth Meyers show. Awesome. The cast just fits so. 

Bye, bye little Sebastian.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

(non-Harry Potter fans feel free to skip this post)

Leslie awarding Garry 5 house points to Hufflepuff just killed me, but also forced me to sit down and sort all of the major and minor characters into a Hogwarts house:

Gryffindor - Leslie, Ron, Andy 

Ravenclaw - Ben, Donna, Shauna Malwae-Tweep, Mark Brendanawicz, Derry Murbles, everybody at Ben's accounting firm, Ken Hotate 

Hufflepuff - Garry, Ann Perkins, Chris Traeger, Perd Hapley, Bobby Newport, Officer Sanderson 

Slytherin - April, Tom, all of the Sapersteins (Jean-Ralphio, Mona Lisa, Dr), Councilman Jamm, Craig Middlebrooks, Joan Calamezzo, Jennifer Barkley, Tammy I, Tammy II, Greg Pikitis, Crazy Ira, The *****, Jessica Wicks Newport


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Just watched the Seth Meyers show. Awesome. The cast just fits so.
> 
> Bye, bye little Sebastian.


I like how Ben (Adam Scott) said people are always asking him questions about Cones of Dunshire.

And Garry and April making out. lolz

I didn't recognize Nick Offerman at first with his different facial hair.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> True.. But when we last left them at the end, at a commencement speech, it seemed Leslie has greater success.
> 
> The idea of them BOTH becoming President had not occurred to me before. But now that it was mentioned, it seems totally plausible in the Parks and Rec Universe.


Maybe one was Vice President to the other's President then became President after the other's terms.


I glad that I realized that Garry/Jerry/Larry/Terry's gravestone had his name misspelled before Ben mentioned it.
And I laughed at the fact that Garry was elected Mayor and was Mayor until his death.

Loved Ron becoming the Park Superintendent and him on the lake in the canoe and paddle that he made.

All in all, it was a well done finale. Not a huge amount of laughs but a sweet farewell to a very good series.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Who did the agent lean into? Was it Ben or Leslie?
> 
> I think after Ben decided that Leslie would run for governor and that Leslie was elected governor, it seems that Leslie becoming president would be more likely.





DreadPirateRob said:


> Or.... maybe Ben became President afterward (or vice versa - Ben then Leslie). IIRC, the agent leaned slightly toward Ben first, right?


Given the way the show started with a focus on Leslie and her idolization of female politicians and her dreams of becoming like them, I think it would be a little bit hollow if she then were First Lady while Ben was POTUS. I think the coin-flip moment, when Ben made the decision and gave up the chance to run for governor, was the producers way of saying that Ben took a back seat to allow Leslie to achieve her dreams, and that fits in perfectly with the way the characters have been portrayed the whole time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given the way the show started with a focus on Leslie and her idolization of female politicians and her dreams of becoming like them, I think it would be a little bit hollow if she then were First Lady while Ben was POTUS. I think the coin-flip moment, when Ben made the decision and gave up the chance to run for governor, was the producers way of saying that Ben took a back seat to allow Leslie to achieve her dreams, and that fits in perfectly with the way the characters have been portrayed the whole time.


Maybe. Or they flip flopped. Leslie backed away for Ben to become Congressman.

Leslie matured from the power driven woman she was in season one into the team member (remember her team speech at IU?) she was at the end.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody catch the ticker running at the top of the screen at Gerry's 10th mayoral swearing-in?



Spoiler



Belichick on "Alien Gate": "None of our players are aliens."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

missed that. But lol.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> Anybody catch the ticker running at the top of the screen at Gerry's 10th mayoral swearing-in? * SPOILER *


Yes. On a rewatch.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

busyba said:


> Anybody catch the ticker running at the top of the screen at Gerry's 10th mayoral swearing-in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Thanks for posting that

Found this


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> And April having a baby in Halloween makeup.


..I loved how she put the makeup on AFTER she went into labor 

I loved how Donna called April by saying "Call Satan's niece" into her watch 

Teach Yo'Self! 

Jean Ralphio faking his own death-miserably 

Loved it - loved every minute of it!


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Not sure if mentioned but anyone also notice that the guy who asked to have the swing repaired was same drunk that Lesliepushed out of the slide from the first episode of series


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I really liked it, but I felt like Andy's future-story was lacking. Other than having kids, what happens with him? I wanted to see Johnny Karate go national, or something like that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MrGreg said:


> I really liked it, but I felt like Andy's future-story was lacking. Other than having kids, what happens with him? I wanted to see Johnny Karate go national, or something like that.


I thought it was pretty clear a couple episodes ago that Andy was sacrificing Johnny Karate so that April could take the job in Washington that she really wanted. Since Andy is the type that can be happy anywhere, doing anything, and April hadn't been happy in her job for years, it makes sense that Andy would give way to April's dreams.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Andy wanted to have kids, and now he does.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Watched the Late Night with Seth Meyers appearance last night. That was a nice capper to the finale. You could really feel the love between the cast members. Got misty a few times.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So now it's harder to ever have a reunion show since we know so much that will have happened..


----------

